# Put a down payment on one goat, but ended up with a different goat



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

So, what do you do if you put money down on a goat, and saw pics of him through messages and after making a 4 hr one way trip to get him, get him home and feel something is just "off" and take new pictures of him to compare to the previous breeders pictures and you feel its a different goat? I've shown the pics to several other breeders and to my brother who used to raise boers and they are all saying its a different goat..but very close in likeness, and a select few are saying if its the same goat, it must have gotten sick or wormy and isn't fully recovered.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would talk to the seller.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Maybe the pictures are just different to what he looks like in person. Sometimes a picture can make them look very wide, tall, filled out, vibrantly colored, etc, but they don't really look like that in person. Sometimes a rear shot is not what they actually look like, they could be standing perfectly for a couple seconds and that isn't what they honestly look like.

Do you know if he has tattoos? Do they match paperwork?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Maybe the pictures are just different to what he looks like in person. Sometimes a picture can make them look very wide, tall, filled out, vibrantly colored, etc, but they don't really look like that in person. Sometimes a rear shot is not what they actually look like, they could be standing perfectly for a couple seconds and that isn't what they honestly look like.
> 
> Do you know if he has tattoos? Do they match paperwork?


Fully agree. And I agree with talking to the breeder as well. You really should have done so while you were there but still give the breeder a chance if you are unhappy with what you ended up with


----------



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

OKay...turns out it was the same goat after all. My brother and I enlarged the pictures on his computer and a girls long hair had fallen and was the exact color of the brown on the goat covering half of the white spot on his head. But, obviously, he's either been very wormy or was sick in her care because you can tell between the pictures how thin and bony he is now compared to the pictures March 16th and 25th she sent me. She wormed him in April. He isn't wormy now. Going to trudge forward with him and hope he makes weight by October.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you didn't get the wrong goat. I'm sure with good care he will be fine.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

remember, after a long trip they can get wormy and also shipping fever...if he is already compromised...I would keep a very close eye on temp and lid color.. get a fecal. and even might do a vet health check...


----------

